# JUST FOUND AN 1896 CRESCENT MODEL 20 TANDEM AND OTHER UNUSUAL TANDEM HELP



## comet77 (Nov 14, 2016)

FOUND THESE TODAY, NOT SURE IF IT'S TRUE BUT I DID TALK TO A COUPLE OF BIG CLASSIC BIKE GUYS AND THEY BELIEVE THIS MAY BE THE ONLY ONE. I WANT TO RESTORE IT BUT THE ONLY THING I FOUND WAS A PAGE FROM THE 1898 CRESENT CATALOG AND THIS EXACT BIKE SHOWS UP, BUT NO REAL MODELS TO LOOK AT. THE BOY GIRL COMBO DOES NOT HAVE THE HEADBADGE SO I AM NOT SURE WHAT IT IS BUT ITS COOL THE WAY THE GIRLS SEAT TUBE IS CURVED UP LIKE A PRINCESS SEAT. ANY INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THANLS


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## comet77 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for that picture it will help, looks like a long project for me


----------



## locomotion (Nov 18, 2016)

and when you finish the (2 men)  project, you will need to find yourself a very "close" man friend
because this is how they rode back in the day


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2016)

locomotion said:


> and when you finish the (2 men)  project, you will need to find yourself a very "close" man friend
> because this is how they rode back in the day
> View attachment 385108



Maybe they switch off so one can take a quick nap?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2016)

Sweet finds Comet!  Two rare tandems in one day?!  Nice!


----------



## comet77 (Nov 19, 2016)

locomotion said:


> and when you finish the (2 men)  project, you will need to find yourself a very "close" man friend
> because this is how they rode back in the day
> View attachment 385108



Yuk, would rather go solo.


----------



## comet77 (Nov 19, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sweet finds Comet!  Two rare tandems in one day?!  Nice!



Thanks. I rarely find anything this old, and was quite happy to find them. By any chance do you know the maker of the mens/womans tandem.I can't find any with the rear curved up seat tube, the Humber is the closest I have seen but is still a far match. Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2016)

comet77 said:


> Thanks. I rarely find anything this old, and was quite happy to find them. By any chance do you know the maker of the mens/womans tandem.I can't find any with the rear curved up seat tube, the Humber is the closest I have seen but is still a far match. Thanks



Sorry Comet, I cannot help you there.  I am sure someone here can help.  Maybe you could try posting some close ups of that particular bike or create a separate thread with just that one.  A picture of the head tube where the badge was mounted may help or the joining points, chain rings, etc.  Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (May 2, 2021)

Just got home from a swap meet. I bought this Cresent tandem that appears to be identical to the 2 man one you have. I will unload it & get some pics to post. Did you restore yours ?


----------



## mike cates (May 13, 2021)

Email me and I can send you a PDF containing 100's of original bicycle catalogs I have for sale and maybe yours is one of them!
Mike Cates, CA.
cates0321@hotmail.com
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Please


----------

